# Fly tying contest



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm willing to host a fly tying contest. The fly will have to use the crustacean eyes that I sell and I'll provide a half dozen of any color you choose to each contestant. You'd be required to send in 1 or 2 flies and the voting can be done by members on the forum liking the picture of the fly that they think is best. The winner will get one of each fly and maybe some other prizes thrown in too. Let me know if there's any interest on here and we can get the ball rolling with it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What is the deadline?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> What is the deadline?


Flies submitted by October 10


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> Flies submitted by October 10


I guess I better learn to tie pretty quickly!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

It can change depending on when we get it set up and I get the eyes mailed out


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m in!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am in too


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome. If we can get around 10 people I think it'll be perfect


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Will there be participation trophies because mine may not be too pretty...


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Will there be participation trophies because mine may not be too pretty...


Of course haha


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Count me in, too.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'll do it


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in! So will there be specific criteria to judge the flies on or just what looks cool?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll get in on it. How many am I tying, just 1?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll join!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'm down!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome so far we have 13 people. Everyone pm me your address and color eyes you want. I'll send everyone a half dozen eyes. the fly must use the crustacean eyes sent to them by me. Everyone ties 2 flies of the same pattern and sends them in to me. I'll judge them along with a few other tiers who aren't participating. I'll also post pics of each and whichever post gets the most likes will get bonus points. Any fly goes. We're judging on originality as well as fishiness. I will also wet test the flies to see how they look in the water. If anyone has any input let me know! Start sending me addresses so I can get these eyes out in reasonable time!


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm in
Already have a bunch of eyes from you so I'm good to go.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Also the winner gets a dozen pairs of eyes and one of every fly sent in!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well i just saw this is it to late


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Well i just saw this is it to late


Nope haven't even received everyone's address yet! I'll do Wednesday as the last day to send info to me before I close it off


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll play.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Last chance to send me your address and what Eyes you want tonight! If you don't send me the eyes you want I'll just send medium black ones. I'll have all the eyes shipped out Friday so everyone can get to tying their 2 flies


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Put me down.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If the pics are posted up, I will help judge. I already have some of your eyes and thought about participating, but.... I'll just be one of the judges if you can do that.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Sounds good to me ted!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> If the pics are posted up, I will help judge. I already have some of your eyes and thought about participating, but.... I'll just be one of the judges if you can do that.


perfect! 

No more entries being accepted today! We have 16 which I think is awesome. All the eyes will be shipped out tomorrow and if you still haven't told me a size and color you have until tonight or ill have to just send medium black eyes to keep everything on time.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

We are only sending on one pattern, correct? 2 of the same?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Correct. 2 of the same fly


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I think we should have an agreement about keeping the pics un-filtered when we post. I know sometimes we have Kardashian-insta-famous-filter flies, but this is a fly tying contest. Turning it into an instagram boob-off makes it hard to see the actual colors of the flies and makes it a photo contest.

With that said I fully support taking the best pics possible, just natural though. What do you guys think?

Edit: nevermind, just read the post about @Jred taking the pics.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I think we should have an agreement about keeping the pics un-filtered when we post. I know sometimes we have Kardashian-insta-famous-filter flies, but this is a fly tying contest. Turning it into an instagram boob-off makes it hard to see the actual colors of the flies and makes it a photo contest.
> 
> With that said I fully support taking the best pics possible, just natural though. What do you guys think?


Oh I was thinking that @Jred would be posting the pictures that would be judged. That way they are all similar in light/layup.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

E-money said:


> Oh I was thinking that @Jred would be posting the pictures that would be judged. That way they are all similar in light/layup.


Yep 10-4, edited to correct. That's what I get for posting before going back to read all the new posts.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll take the pictures all with the same lighting and background just to keep it honest haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Was I one of the 16 or did I miss out? I got my eyes in yesterday. They look great!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Was I one of the 16 or did I miss out? I got my eyes in yesterday. They look great!


You're not part of it but since you already have my eyes I can include you if you use them for 2 flies


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jred said:


> You're not part of it but since you already have my eyes I can include you if you use them for 2 flies


I can’t promise anything on quality but I’ll attempt my first two scrimp flies.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

So will the flies be anonymous until after the voting? Known to the tyer and host obviously.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> So will the flies be anonymous until after the voting? Known to the tyer and host obviously.


Yea include your screen name in the package with the flies just for my knowledge but I'll post the pictures without the names to keep it anonymous


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

ALl the eyes are in the mail. Return them to return address on the package. I used a stamp and some are light so if you can't read it just shoot me a pm. Good luck to everyone!!! Please have them in the mail by October 10th... if that's a problem send me a pm but you only have to do 2 flies so I figure most people can knock that out in a hour or so


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey I'm not bias either way towards any one of you turds out there! LOL  JK But do keep the names/handles anonymous. 

Can there be a winner, prize and roasting for the ugliest fly too?  JK 

Come one boys and girls.... Make em purdy!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’ll go ahead and accept the ugliest fly award!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Hey I'm not bias either way towards any one of you turds out there! LOL  JK But do keep the names/handles anonymous.
> 
> Can there be a winner, prize and roasting for the ugliest fly too?  JK


Yeaaaaaa booby award for the fly that’s bound to rot in the box!


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

freeclimber said:


> I’ll go ahead and accept the ugliest fly award!


Ugly flies catch fish!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Ugly flies catch fish!


I can attest to this


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen a couple on the "What's everyone tying..." thread. I'm not naming names, but.... Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backwater said:


> I've seen a couple on the "What's everyone tying..." thread. I'm not naming names, but.... Lol


HEY HEY NOW! It was my first saltwater fly and first shrimp...it failed the water test too...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> HEY HEY NOW! It was my first saltwater fly and first shrimp...it failed the water test too...


Nobody's pointin fingers.... LOL


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Ugly flies catch fish!


So do ugly fishermen...


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

This ugly fisherman went 0-6 on triple tail yesterday so I wont be submitting my triple tail fly


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I've seen a couple on the "What's everyone tying..." thread. I'm not naming names, but.... Lol


I'm definitely tying some alien food for this one LOL.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'm definitely tying some alien food for this one LOL.


Funny, I was actually thinking about that too -- my "alien food" fly works great up here in the muddy SC water (purple/pink one from the redfish fly swap last year), but would probably scare off everything within a 50 ft radius in clear water!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn my fly is called ugly shrimp


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Damn my fly is called ugly shrimp


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


>


that's not an ugly dog. My ugly fly has caught lots of bones up to 12 lbs. And bass, bream, carp and red fish
Go Jackets!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

A few people have already sent in flies! Is it possible that everyone will send them in before the deadline!?!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Not likely lol


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

I bet I can knock a few out tomorrow!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Have a few sets of flies so far they all look pretty good! Competition will be tough!!


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

@Jred What's the judging criteria going to be? Overall looks? Fishability? Complexity / degree of difficulty? Durability? All of the above?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

rakeel said:


> @Jred What's the judging criteria going to be? Overall looks? Fishability? Complexity / degree of difficulty? Durability? All of the above?


Looks, fishability mostly. A simple tie that looks awesome can win vs a difficult poorly tied fly


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What if it actually catches fish


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> What if it actually catches fish


That’s part of the fishability!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I think at this point everyone will tie something that has caught fish


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe we should have put notes in our box stating what has been caught with the fly we sent in


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

When are we going to start seeing pics of these flys?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

So are we voting on the flies or are you solely picking the winner?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

MatthewAbbott said:


> When are we going to start seeing pics of these flys?


Once they’re all in so that voting can start at the same time for everyone


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Flies are in the mail


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm getting itchy guys to see all the flies! So... GET THOSE FLIES IN!!! 

LOL....JK


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok Jred, give us the list of participants so we can see who's playing!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

List of people involved:
Smackdaddy53
Benjamin Baudouin
Efi2712micro
Jwaddiso
Cronced
GG34
Rakeel
E-money
Low hydrogen
Willw
Bryson
Freeclimber
Lsunoe
Permitchaser
Gullsgonewild
Gulfcoast
Rick hambric
Crazylarry
Dbrady
A Fernandez


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

That's some stiff competition. Good luck to all.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Jred said:


> List of people involved:
> Smackdaddy53
> Benjamin Baudouin
> Efi2712micro
> ...


How many do you have in hand?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Deadline still Oct 10th?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

2! But 3 more in the mail haha. The deadline is October 15th!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You'll have mine by this coming Mon/Tues, had a lot of travel that has kept me away from my vise and materials.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

dbrady784 said:


> So are we voting on the flies or are you solely picking the winner?


well if we vote I'm voting for mine. Probably better if we have judges.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Now that I think of it, JRed is a genius. He just got all of the best redfish/trout/etc flies out there... for next to no effort!
Haha, I am in on the next one!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I should have these going out Wed


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Now that I think of it, JRed is a genius. He just got all of the best redfish/trout/etc flies out there... for next to no effort!
> Haha, I am in on the next one!


He did send out a half dozen crustacean eyes to each contestant tho


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@lsunoe true, if i had opted in, I would have remembered that. Doh!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

KurtActual said:


> Now that I think of it, JRed is a genius. He just got all of the best redfish/trout/etc flies out there... for next to no effort!
> Haha, I am in on the next one!


Haha it took me awhile to make the crustacean eyes for everyone!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> well if we vote I'm voting for mine. Probably better if we have judges.


I was thinking about starting a new thread for voting so that people not involved can see and vote as well. I know backwater said he would be a judge maybe a few other people not participating can judge


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Let the people speak for the winner!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m going to try like hell to get them in but suck at tying!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m going to try like hell to get them in but suck at tying!


suck at tying, you have not seen mine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> suck at tying, you have not seen mine.


I’m so bad I don’t think I can tie two that look even close to the same...


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m so bad I don’t think I can tie two that look even close to the same...


Yeah, that's where I've been at for a while. You know, like 20-25 years.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m so bad I don’t think I can tie two that look even close to the same...


Just tie up 2,that shouldn't take long, and send them in


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

All right mine need to get on the way tomorrow morning. One thing for sure these babies caught some fish this week end! no worries, sent some clean ones


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not happening for me. I have not been home in over a week and won’t be home for another 3-4 days. I bought my eyes from you so shouldn’t be a problem!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not happening for me. I have not been home in over a week and won’t be home for another 3-4 days. I bought my eyes from you so shouldn’t be a problem!


No problem at all man


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Jred said:


> No problem at all man


Yeah I've been all choked up with work/school so I think I'm out this round unfortunately. My eyes were also purchased tho. Can't wait to see what everyone's come up with.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I’m shipping mine out tomorrow. Should make it by the 10th.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> Yeah I've been all choked up with work/school so I think I'm out this round unfortunately. My eyes were also purchased tho. Can't wait to see what everyone's come up with.


No problem! Remember to stay tuned and put in a vote!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Shipping out today. Been working like crazy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> Shipping out today. Been working like crazy.


Liar, Cloumbus Day LOL, got me too, just went there and they're closed. Mine won't go out till tomorrow.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

just left the post office steps bout an hour ago. didn't even know...… either im working too much or there's too many holidays that I don't know about!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Wait, Unless you go UPS...maybe I'll try to find a UPS place too


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I ran into the same issue! LOL I sent mine via UPS to USPS and they should show up Thursday! 

Just keep an eye out for the really ugly ones!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, who is the lineup of tiers?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Ok, who is the lineup of tiers?


Benjamin Baudouin
Efi2712micro
Jwaddiso
Cronced
GG34
Rakeel
E-money
Low hydrogen
Willw
Bryson
Freeclimber
Permitchaser
Gullsgonewild
Gulfcoast
Rick hambric
Crazylarry
Dbrady
A Fernandez


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

mine are officially at the post office!!!!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Can’t wait!


Rick hambric said:


> mine are officially at the post office!!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Shipped, should be there Thurs or Fri.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine will go out today as well. Ran into the same issue with the post office being closed yesterday.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Jred said:


> 2! But 3 more in the mail haha. The deadline is October 15th!!


Tied mine up last night so mine will be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Mine will be in the mail tomorrow as well!


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I hope I finish in the top 20.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Cronced said:


> I hope I finish in the top 20.


I can guarantee that happening


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll have to ship mine after the hurricane at this point. If things go well, I'll ship Thursday or Friday. If it goes bad, it will be next week.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

jwaddiso said:


> I'll have to ship mine after the hurricane at this point. If things go well, I'll ship Thursday or Friday. If it goes bad, it will be next week.


No problem


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

jwaddiso said:


> I'll have to ship mine after the hurricane at this point. If things go well, I'll ship Thursday or Friday. If it goes bad, it will be next week.


Be safe bud. Sending thoughts, prayers and good vibes to you and everyone in the panhandle.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

My flies are in the mail! Good luck to everyone to the east. Be safe.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Just put mine in the mail and wil be there Friday or Saturday ... all our thoughts and prayers to you guys and gals on Michaels’s path!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> Just put mine in the mail and wil be there Friday or Saturday ... all our thoughts and prayers to you guys and gals on Michaels’s path!


Eric, you know what that's all about!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So when is the deadline. Michael the storm should give you a n extension.. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

If anyone needs extra time let me know! So far I have 11 sets and they all look good this should be fun! I also got some additional goodies for the winner. If it’s super close which I’m thinking it will be we may have a few runners up that I’ll send some stuff to aswell.


permitchaser said:


> So when is the deadline. Michael the storm should give you a n extension.. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't blame the hurricane, but I'm running late on mine. I apologize, and I should have them shipped out early next week.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

bryson said:


> I can't blame the hurricane, but I'm running late on mine. I apologize, and I should have them shipped out early next week.


Save the excuses, to type this I'm running my router off a trolling motor battery rigged up with a semi truck A/C inverter. 

Jk about the excuses, not about the trolling battery WiFi rig. It's pretty effin bad down here, can't wait to see the flies. Need a distraction from running chainsaws, dragging limbs, and fixing stuff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> Save the excuses, to type this I'm running my router off a trolling motor battery rigged up with a semi truck A/C inverter.
> 
> Jk about the excuses, not about the trolling battery WiFi rig. It's pretty effin bad down here, can't wait to see the flies. Need a distraction from running chainsaws, dragging limbs, and fixing stuff.


stay safe buddy


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

The pictures will be posted Tuesday giving the people who had them in before the deadline an advantage. I’ll check addresses and see who was in the path of micheal that still hasn’t turned in flies to see if this is fair or not. Also if you did get hit by the hurricane and can’t turn in flies it’s no big deal you have more important things to worry about than tying 2 flies lol


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Mine are boxed up and ready to go. Should have them postmarked by the deadline. IRS style. :0 

Looking forward to seeing all the entries.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ll post pics Friday then for people living on the edge like crazy Larry


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

How many do you have so far @Jred ?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Dropping mine in the mail today, which means they will get picked up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, been working like crazy on the house since baby #1 was due on Saturday (hasn't come yet).


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

E-money said:


> How many do you have so far @Jred ?


13 but I haven’t checked the mail today


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Do we get bonus points for ordering eyes and getting our flies to you on time?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Do we get bonus points for ordering eyes and getting our flies to you on time?


I can neither confirm or deny this


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Anybody else having fly tier's remorse over what they sent in? The ones I sent are fine flies and work perfectly well, but I have had several ideas since that made me say "Dang, wish I would have done with something else!"


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Cronced said:


> Anybody else having fly tier's remorse over what they sent in? The ones I sent are fine flies and work perfectly well, but I have had several ideas since that made me say "Dang, wish I would have done with something else!"


I regret it because I want to throw the ones I turned in.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

So is the day Friday for seeing some flies?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

E-money said:


> So is the day Friday for seeing some flies?


Yep they’ll all get posted Friday. Then if you were late getting to the post office I’ll post them as they come


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Jred said:


> Yep they’ll all get posted Friday. Then if you were late getting to the post office I’ll post them as they come


Right on ! Excited to see everyones patterns.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Jred, thanks for the time you put in on the eyes man. This has been Fun and I’m eager to see what patterns are in the showcase. 
Who are the judges ? The “people” or will there be a few set chaps to decide? 
Judges are looking for Originality fishability and cleanliness of the ties I assume ?
Should we show pictures of various species caught on the particular pattern we sent in ? 

Sorry for all the questions I just thought I would ask all in one swoop.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GulfCoast said:


> Jred, thanks for the time you put in on the eyes man. This has been Fun and I’m eager to see what patterns are in the showcase.
> Who are the judges ? The “people” or will there be a few set chaps to decide?
> Judges are looking for Originality fishability and cleanliness of the ties I assume ?
> Should we show pictures of various species caught on the particular pattern we sent in ?
> ...


The judges will be a combination of the people and a few actual judges if it comes down to needing a tie breaker. I’ll post all the pictures on Friday in a new thread and allow everyone to vote however many times they want. We can post pics of the fish the flies have caught after the voting is over I think this will be the best so that it remains semi anonymous. I’m thinking that we will pick a first second and third place just because there’s a lot of flies and they all look really good. I’ve got some prizes ready for the winners aswell.

First place: one of every fly in a small fly box, 2 dozen eyes, and a couple SA saltwater 9’ leaders and some stickers 
Second place: 2 dozen eyes and some SA leaders and stickers 
Third place: 2 dozen eyes and a few stickers 
I’m also working on making my own EP style brushes so if they end up looking any good I’ll throw in a few of those for each place aswell.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Being 2018 and all, what are the participation trophies? We have to remember to teach everyone that there are no losers! 

(Note: if it were possible, all of the above would be in sarcasm font)


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Jred said:


> The judges will be a combination of the people and a few actual judges if it comes down to needing a tie breaker. I’ll post all the pictures on Friday in a new thread and allow everyone to vote however many times they want. We can post pics of the fish the flies have caught after the voting is over I think this will be the best so that it remains semi anonymous. I’m thinking that we will pick a first second and third place just because there’s a lot of flies and they all look really good. I’ve got some prizes ready for the winners aswell.
> 
> First place: one of every fly in a small fly box, 2 dozen eyes, and a couple SA saltwater 9’ leaders and some stickers
> Second place: 2 dozen eyes and some SA leaders and stickers
> ...


Sounds great man thanks again


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Jred said:


> The judges will be a combination of the people and a few actual judges if it comes down to needing a tie breaker. I’ll post all the pictures on Friday in a new thread and allow everyone to vote however many times they want. We can post pics of the fish the flies have caught after the voting is over I think this will be the best so that it remains semi anonymous. I’m thinking that we will pick a first second and third place just because there’s a lot of flies and they all look really good. I’ve got some prizes ready for the winners aswell.
> 
> First place: one of every fly in a small fly box, 2 dozen eyes, and a couple SA saltwater 9’ leaders and some stickers
> Second place: 2 dozen eyes and some SA leaders and stickers
> ...


Dannnngggggg I hope I place!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I'm just hoping for the booby... prize.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well I'm voting for my own. So if we tell you what has been caught by each fly will that help


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Well I'm voting for my own. So if we tell you what has been caught by each fly will that help


When the pictures are posted the only rule is that there are no rules. Vote however many times and reply to the comment with what you’ve caught on it if you’d like... everyone likes to look at fish pics and maybe I can even do a side pot for the fish pic with most likes lol


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Jred said:


> When the pictures are posted the only rule is that there are no rules. Vote however many times and reply to the comment with what you’ve caught on it if you’d like... everyone likes to look at fish pics and maybe I can even do a side pot for the fish pic with most likes lol


This competition gets better and better!!!!!!!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

E-money said:


> This competition gets better and better!!!!!!!


I’m just winging it!


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Been following this thread. I gotta get in on this if you do it again. One problem... I think several guys are alot better making fly' s than they let on which alot of y'all seem to know that anyhow. I truly am not that great but would be alot of fun no doubt.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

CFenton said:


> Been following this thread. I gotta get in on this if you do it again. One problem... I think several guys are alot better making fly' s than they let on which alot of y'all seem to know that anyhow. I truly am not that great but would be alot of fun no doubt.


I went into this knowing full well I couldn't compete on a skill basis. I'm a meat and potatoes generalist when it comes to fly tying. It did force me to think of new ways to go about my flies though, and just forcing myself to do something different has already made me a better fly tier.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I tied a new to me pattern. I knew my steerage slop wasn't going to cut against the tasty treats some of these other guys are dishing out.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Sounds like there are a few of us competing for the ugliest fly award.....


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

CFenton said:


> Been following this thread. I gotta get in on this if you do it again. One problem... I think several guys are alot better making fly' s than they let on which alot of y'all seem to know that anyhow. I truly am not that great but would be alot of fun no doubt.


I agree ... a lot of down playing for some fine work I have seen on this site!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I tied a new to me pattern. I knew my steerage slop wasn't going to cut against the tasty treats some of these other guys are dishing out.





Cronced said:


> I went into this knowing full well I couldn't compete on a skill basis. I'm a meat and potatoes generalist when it comes to fly tying. It did force me to think of new ways to go about my flies though, and just forcing myself to do something different has already made me a better fl


Meat and potatoes work for
Me if they catch fish. That’s still the plan right


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Only flies not received are Bryson(I know they’re in the mail) jwaddiso, and aFernandez, I know jwaddiso is in Dothan and I think micheal hit them pretty hard so I don’t expect him to send anything in or reply to this thread for awhile but a Fernandez where ya at!?!


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@Jred post up first thing in the AM? Everyone can do as the MC says but I would only vote for my fly once & sent a dm to him on its ability to catch & what it caught. No influencing the jury


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

WillW said:


> @Jred post up first thing in the AM? Everyone can do as the MC says but I would only vote for my fly once & sent a dm to him on its ability to catch & what it caught. No influencing the jury


It’ll most likely be in the afternoon because I’ll be at work but I’ll try to do it ASAP. I expect everyone to vote on their own fly but also another to keep it interesting. I also anticipate people who are not participating to vote. The original plan was to keep it anonymous and have people dm me or send a note with the flies of what it’s caught but a few people want to post pics of fish they’ve caught on the fly and I’m not opposed to that if they think it’ll benefit them. After all, one of the judging categories is fishability and what better way to judge that than seeing what it’s caught.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Shouldn't the flies speak for themselves given the different variables of where people fish and for what species? It's a competition not a fish picture popularity contest. I may be biased because I don't have any pics.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Shouldn't the flies speak for themselves given the different variables of where people fish and for what species? It's a competition not a fish picture popularity contest. I may be biased because I don't have any pics.


We can hold off on pictures until voting is completed and then have a photo contest with a side pot for most votes on a picture if you guys who wanted to post pics wanna do that. Or we can scrap the whole photo part. I’m all ears for whatever you guys want to do but when I make the voting thread tomorrow I’ll set the rules in stone.


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

Jred said:


> We can hold off on pictures until voting is completed and then have a photo contest with a side pot for most votes on a picture if you guys who wanted to post pics wanna do that. Or we can scrap the whole photo part. I’m all ears for whatever you guys want to do but when I make the voting thread tomorrow I’ll set the rules in stone.


I like that idea jred. After the contest we can show a few pictures of what’s been caught. But certainly, first things first.... the flys.
I like the humble gents here. I appreciate that mentality for sure.
My only concern.......
I surely hope ORIGINALITY plays a huge part in the judging. Now a days anyone can tie something they’ve seen a hundred times over. I Hope everyone stepped out their comfort zone and tied clean crispy patterns that no one has seen before. But surely catches fish all day long. After all, it’s not a look alike contest right? Bring Your style and your ideas.
This should be fun........


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

GulfCoast said:


> I like that idea jred. After the contest we can show a few pictures of what’s been caught. But certainly, first things first.... the flys.
> I like the humble gents here. I appreciate that mentality for sure.
> My only concern.......
> I surely hope ORIGINALITY plays a huge part in the judging. Now a days anyone can tie something they’ve seen a hundred times over. I Hope everyone stepped out their comfort zone and tied clean crispy patterns that no one has seen before. But surely catches fish all day long. After all, it’s not a look alike contest right? Bring Your style and your ideas.
> This should be fun........


this.... this aint for the Bass Pro fly tying section!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Awwww man I thought the chaos would be fun. Oh well, I am good either way. I fancy myself to be a decent fly tier but I do not have any fish pictures from the fly I submitted. The fly is a killer pattern that several of my favorite species will enjoy. I just wanted to see everyone else's fish pictures!!! I CANT WAIT to see these suckers today. I love seeing everyone's take on what flies should look, sink rates, colors, size, etc.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Jred said:


> It’ll most likely be in the afternoon because I’ll be at work but I’ll try to do it ASAP. I expect everyone to vote on their own fly but also another to keep it interesting. I also anticipate people who are not participating to vote. The original plan was to keep it anonymous and have people dm me or send a note with the flies of what it’s caught but a few people want to post pics of fish they’ve caught on the fly and I’m not opposed to that if they think it’ll benefit them. After all, one of the judging categories is fishability and what better way to judge that than seeing what it’s caught.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive!!!!!! Lets get voting


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Jred said:


> When the pictures are posted the only rule is that there are no rules. Vote however many times and reply to the comment with what you’ve caught on it if you’d like... everyone likes to look at fish pics and maybe I can even do a side pot for the fish pic with most likes lol


are we voting with our likes and you'll count the likes each fly receives?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

GullsGoneWild said:


> are we voting with our likes and you'll count the likes each fly receives?


Yep I’ll count likes and also do some judging of my own with some buddies and backwater wants to get in on it too


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

GullsGoneWild said:


>


AHhahahahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Am I the only one checking this thread every ten minutes to see if any pictures are up yet?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Cronced said:


> Am I the only one checking this thread every ten minutes to see if any pictures are up yet?


Yes you are. The voting is happening in a separate thread

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-contest-voting-thread.56936/#post-483278


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Some awesome ties put up guys! This should be interesting!


----------

